# Fav tv show?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't know where else to post this, so I put it in this forum...

What's everyones fav tv show?

I got hooked on 24 this season. Also love Boston Legal, SG-1, Stargate Atlantis and BattleStar Galactica.

I like Law and Order - Criminal Intent (don't care for the other Law and Orders), Nash Bridges, Keen Eddie and COPS. Also like watching old sitcoms like Andy Griffith and Sanford and Son. Lately, I also am enjoying watching all of the Dharma and Greg episodes that I missed when the show was on.

Fav all time tv show - Miami Vice  - Still my #1 fav.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Didn't know where else to post this, so I put it in this forum...
> 
> What's everyones fav tv show?
> 
> ...


Right now, I'm currently hooked on Smallville.









Old and New Favorites include: Highlander "the series", Star Trek "The Next Generation", BattleStar Galactica "old & new", Cops, South Park.

All Time Favorite:

Monty Python's Flying Circus!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forgot to mention HIghlander The Series. I have all of the DVDs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I forgot to mention HIghlander The Series. I have all of the DVDs.


I have them all as well. Awesome series. I loved the first Highlander movie when it came out in the 80's. I was kind of leary when the series came out, but quickly got hooked. Just as a side note, They're working on a new Highlander movie...It's called The Source.

http://www.highlander-thesource.com/

"There can be only one" :smt027


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

My fav is the new *Battlestar Gallactica*. Don't know how I'm going to wait until the new season starts in November. Currently I'm very partial to *CSI:Crime Scene Investigation*. Though it may illicit a few snickers, I'm comfortable enough in my manhood to admit I also enjoy watching *Gilmore Girls*. Yeah, I know. But the writing on that show is remarkable. Very quick-witted and the characters are great. Now I suddenly feel dirty and naked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm now starting to get into the new Battlestar Gallactica. I liked it alot when I was a kid, so it's going to take some getting use to. It's starting to grow on me though...I also have it coming via NetFlix so I can catch up. And of course...I'm making copies as they come in... 8)


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

js said:


> And of course...I'm making copies as they come in... 8)


Ditto. That's what Netflix is for. Speaking of, have you experienced any "slow down" in your Netflix deliveries? I send mine back the very next day without fail, and Netflix recently acknowledged what I had long suspected--that they put frequent renters on a special list and intentionally slow down their deliveries, especially of the newest releases. That happened to me, but after emailing them and threatening to report them to the Florida Attorney General things seemed to have sped back up to the way they were when I first started. Now if I could just find a reliable, and local, adult dvd rental outfit like Netflix I be in bidness. Unfortunately they all seem to be located in either California or New Jersey and it takes about 4 days there and 4 days here, plus however long they allow the returned dvds to just sit there until they finally acknowledge receipt and send out the next selection.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I'm now starting to get into the new Battlestar Gallactica. I liked it alot when I was a kid, so it's going to take some getting use to. It's starting to grow on me though...I also have it coming via NetFlix so I can catch up. And of course...I'm making copies as they come in... 8)


Yea, I grew up watching it too. But, I've been watching the new Galactica since it started.

It is a hard show to watch after a while - it is such a dark show and is rather depressing, once U watch it for a while...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

I’m hooked on 24 and The Sopranos. I can’t stand watching one per week, so I just wait till the season is over, and rent ‘em from Blockbuster.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

GunCastGuy said:


> I'm hooked on 24 and The Sopranos. I can't stand watching one per week, so I just wait till the season is over, and rent 'em from Blockbuster.


I'm doing that right now (via Net flix) with Star Trek - The Next Generation. I end up sitting down and watching 8 episodes in a row... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not much interested in "reality" shows, but I took a liking to "The Restaurant". I liked it in reruns on Bravo (I think it was Bravo). I've tried to watch "Blow Out", also on Bravo, but Jonathan Antin is such a cock, and a big girl at the same time, that it is impossible to take. Some of the things this little nancy says is priceless: "You wouldn't expect Picasso to paint with a screwdriver would you??"--apparently his hair cutting tools were not to his standard. And he compared himself to Picasso. And when he gets worked up he has been heard to utter "I must go cut hair now!" in the same tone as a Special Forces soldier announcing he is charging an enemy position all by himself, regardless of the danger. And he once said, and I quote--"I LOVE THE SMELL OF HAIRSPRAY IN THE MORNING!". Obviously a thinly veiled reference to Robert Duval's character in 'Apocalypse Now'. I kind of half expected him to step from behind a salon chair with a .45 tied down to his leg, or at least a holster with a curling iron in it. Plus, even though I believe he recently got married and possibly just had a child, he's as gay as a frilly prom dress. Though in his defense he is a butch, actually he looks like a butch lesbian. And his sister owns 'The Pussycat Dolls' show. He was recently a judge for new talent for the Pussycats, and for anyone else I think that would have been fuel for a ten-year-long wet dream, but I think it was wasted on him.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

CSI: Miami for Emily Proctor and Khandi Alexander. I would almost volunteer to be a corpse for those 2.... :-D


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

currently, BSG. SG1 is slowly going by the way side. i also like wild west tech on history channel. still watch dukes of hazard when it comes on. never missed it when i was a kid. 

danny


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

The Sopranos and South Park.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I'm doing that right now (via Net flix) with Star Trek - The Next Generation.


I like to watch the reruns on Spike TV when I am occassionally off on weekdays.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

C.S.I. Miami hands down ... gotta love Emily Proctor :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Past or present??*

Scifi lover so my favs' are Farscape and Firefly(Serenity).Use to watch Enterprise but fell in love withthe vulcan girl and my family just didnt approve.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I liked Enterprise too. I have them all on DVD - friend made them for me.


----------

